# Help!! Too much melafix poisoned my Betta what can I do to reverse the effects?



## Perduewj (Sep 25, 2012)

I added Melafix to my betta's half gallon tank to treat slight fin rot on his tail, I added 5ml ( which I now realize was way too much) and when I returned from class he was floating on his side at the top of the tank struggling to swim. I immediately took him out and did a full water change. I went out and bought distilled water, some more Betta water conditioner, water renewal, and Betta fix and and dropped the proper amount in. (that's all the store had for betta's, I was desperate to try anything). He survived the night and is now at the bottom of the tank, still struggling to balance upright and he now appears to be gasping for air, well breathing heavily, not really gasping. What can I do to help him? It's breaking my heart watching him suffer like this.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

The best thing to do is stop using the bettafix altogether, and let him rest in clean warm water, then tommorow just do an Aquarium Salt for tail rips/rot, AQ salt is all you need with daily water changes.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Change his water again, eliminate the Bettafix..he needs to detoxify in clean water. Bettafix can be very dangerous to bettas because of the labyrinth organ.


----------



## Perduewj (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay I will right away, what is the correct way to use the AQ salt? I read it could burn them if not dissolved all the way. Thank You very much


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

The best way is to dissolve in very hot water, I use a water bottle, and shake it up in that in the hot water, 1tsp/gal, and let sit for about 15-20 minutes before adding to the conditioned water, then let sit for another 1/2 hr then add to tank/bowl so that way it is very dissolved, and mixed with the preconditioned water as well, and because it is very hot, it has time to cool to room temp


----------



## Perduewj (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay, thank you so much!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Betta fix is Melafix re-packaged and diluted. Throw it out and never use it again! 
Go ahead with the directions lelei gave you. Clean warm salt water should perk him back up. Don't keep him on salt for more than 10 days though. Good luck!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Perduewj said:


> Okay, thank you so much!


You are so very welcome..Please keep us updated on his progress..;-)


----------



## Perduewj (Sep 25, 2012)

My little Rojo is doing a lot better! He is still hanging in there. I am going to go get a larger tank and make the best habitat for him as possible for putting him through this. Any suggestions ? Thank you both for all your help!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

There are some great 5 gallon tanks, if you want to go to that size, or you could opt for a 3 gal, I have a really good one, called the Hawkeye 5 Gal Hex and there is a Marineland 5 gal that is really nice, check on Petsmart.. and Petco, or if you can order online Amazon,. I will try to send you some links..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

This one is great..










This is the one I have..
http://www.amazon.com/Aquarius-AQ15...48619286&sr=8-14&keywords=fish+tanks+5+gallon



This one is great for size, but lighting is bad for pix..but it is still cool lighting, has daytime, and dark blue, for moonlight effect

http://www.petco.com/product/118221...w-Aquarium-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=homeBtn_fishTanks


----------



## Perduewj (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay great! I want to go all out for him!:-D


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry if I misse it.. but what were you treatin him for previously?


----------



## Perduewj (Sep 25, 2012)

He had some tail rot


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I see...yes, do go all out on him. good clean water right now is the best


----------

